# Advice on checking cervix



## Brazil (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi ladies

We are about to do our 3rd round of home insems and this time have been checking my cervix every other day with a speculum. We will be doing our first insem tonight and wanted to know if it is safe to keep checking the cervix, will this disturb the sperm? How long do they live in your cervix before they travel to the uterus? We won't be checking it on the day of the insem after we have done it, we will check the morning after as we are doing it in the evening, would that be ok? We would like to carry on checking it to see when it opens and has the most mucus on. 

Thanks in advance for any tips !


----------

